# Problems with sharks?



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

So today 9/13/15 I went to the west beach inlet to do some fishing. I got there around 9am or so and had a nice north wind and beautiful water. I was about waste deep on the gulf side and catching blue and lady fish, just kinda messing around. I spot a big (6' or bigger) bull shark heading east and about 50 yards out.. Okay no big deal, I wont bother him and he wont bother me. Well I subconsciously continue fishing while watching him swim around the surf a few times. Without thinking I set the hook on a lady fish and the shark hones in on my location. So I am backing out of the water, watching the shark and reeling in a wounded fish. I get the fish and am vigorously trying to get the hook out when the bull charges at me. At this point I am panicking, I jab my rod at him a few times but I don't think my Kistler did any good. Luckily he wasn't that hungry and I annoyed him enough to swim off. I got the lady fish off the hook, threw him back and got out of the water. I went and met some friends a few miles down the beach and saw two more through out the course of the day. With that hair raising day, how do yall deal with the sharks when surf fishing? After it was all said and done it was a little more unsettling than I like.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

waist deep in the surf, catching lady fish. the shark zeros in on the fighting fish. you call that a problem with a shark? That's what they do. Not poking, but, what did you expect the shark to do?

I suggest staying knee deep and casting out a little farther? 

I don't spend a lot of time in the surf, but from what little I know, you witnessed nature in in full effect here.....

catch anything other than lady's?


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ohhh I agree with you 100% it was what the shark naturally does. I was just in awe that he wasn't afraid of me at all. Unfortunately it was all lady and blues.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

It gets alot more fun when you are 100ft below the surface...


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

When one is circling you like that, just keep in mind that it probably doesn't like the taste of human flesh. On the off chance it does, then suck it up and bravely accept your role in the food chain.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure those BULLS aren't afraid of nut'in.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Im gonna have to get out ans throw some cut bait at these bulls and blacktips in the morning if i could ever just quit being lazy and get out of bed


----------



## raptor45 (May 7, 2015)

I don't get to surf fish much but I do love it, particularly with my 9/10 wt Beulah fly rod.

I think that if I did fish the surf often that I would buy a bang stick and keep it with me to deal with instances like the one you have described. I don't mind sharks per se but I hate bullsharks and they are fit for nothing but trouble.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

raptor45 said:


> I don't get to surf fish much but I do love it, particularly with my 9/10 wt Beulah fly rod.
> 
> I think that if I did fish the surf often that I would buy a bang stick and keep it with me to deal with instances like the one you have described. I don't mind sharks per se but I hate bullsharks and they are fit for nothing but trouble.


yep, good way to shoot yourself in the leg. Picture this, the shark is close your leg, your vision is impaired from the sun and motion of the water and fish. you poke the bang stick down towards the shark. yep, dammit shot yourself in the leg or foot. Now you really have a problem, and its not a "shark problem" :001_huh:


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Wade out, cast out, return to shore. Watch for sharks with beer in hand and toes in dry sand. But I assume you were throwing lures not bait.


----------



## raptor45 (May 7, 2015)

Not so quick there Realtor. I've used bang sticks while diving and they aren't like carrying a loaded and cocked gun with no safety.

They're completely safe as long as you keep the safety pin in its place and I would certainly rather protect myself with a power head, even with a proper blank, than try to rely upon the butt end of a fly rod or a fishing knife.

My only concern would be the possibility of violating the law.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

jonscott8 said:


> Wade out, cast out, return to shore. Watch for sharks with beer in hand and toes in dry sand. But I assume you were throwing lures not bait.




Correct Sir


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

raptor45 said:


> Not so quick there Realtor. I've used bang sticks while diving and they aren't like carrying a loaded and cocked gun with no safety.
> 
> They're completely safe as long as you keep the safety pin in its place and I would certainly rather protect myself with a power head, even with a proper blank, than try to rely upon the butt end of a fly rod or a fishing knife.
> 
> My only concern would be the possibility of violating the law.


Yes, I have used them before as well. awkward while standing in waist deep water with a rod in your other hand. I think we can agree to disagree on this one.... :yes:


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

jonscott8 said:


> Wade out, cast out, return to shore. Watch for sharks with beer in hand and toes in dry sand. But I assume you were throwing lures not bait.


 Amen to that Brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I've heard that there is a shark repellent that creates a area of brown cloudy water with a bad odor... Heard that it repels people too.


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

ChileRelleno said:


> I've heard that there is a shark repellent that creates a area of brown cloudy water with a bad odor... Heard that it repels people too.


I won't lie if it happened to me I might be the one creating the brown cloudy water with bad odor


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Offer the shark a beer and a cigar. Once you get to know them they are not that bad. I've sat and had a couple of drinks with them before in clubs. Just kidding, I'd have made the brown cloudy water too !


----------

